# Lucy aka Smoothie aka Crepes Smoothette



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Smoothie left this world today after a long battle with illness. Even when she could no longer walk, she never stopped bruxing and boggling, and her happiness couldn't be contained. Her last act of life was her famous "happy shimmy" before she lay down to go to sleep forever. She didn't live long enough to see her big screen debut, playing the part of Mortimer Rat in the film Mondo Miami which is scheduled to be completed this fall. She did appear in a 2016 rat calendar dressed in a tuxedo designed by Mayme Crouse. 

A very special rat who will always be remembered. RIP Smoothie (nee Lucy) 12/26/13 - 01/28/16 
Nanook and I miss you.























































xx <3 <3


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful ratShe is sooo beautiful in her tuxedo. She was like a super model rat. Whoa, she was also a rat actress! What a great legacy. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts. Hugs.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you. I think I got a new rat too soon because I could have used a few extra days to grieve. Fortunately I have lots of photos and video, too, so I've been able to take some time to look at the photos and reflect. The photos are proof that it was absolutely her time to go. I feel good about how I cared for her, and the decision I made to euthanize. Even on the last day she was looking at me and interacting. . . it's so difficult to lose a little friend. I miss her. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. It hurts to lose something you love. She was beautiful. I absolutely love the picture with her head cocked, as if to say " who? Me?" Tons of personality


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you. She's the only rat I've had who would "strike a pose" and hold it for the camera. And she would brux when getting her photo taken. I think she just loved being the center of attention. And she was a very good sport wearing that tuxedo!! We took lots of breaks during filming because I didn't want her to get stressed out, but re-visiting the footage it seems like she was really enjoying herself. I was the stressed one! Lol


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

What a cutie she was <3 I'm happy you have so many beautiful memories of her <3 If it is possible for us to see her debut I would love to watch her  <3


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

Aw, I'm so sorry.  She was a very cute rattie though.  You were lucky to have her, and she was lucky to have you. <3


----------

